# Leather HELP



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

As you all must know, the sun just destroys our leather. When i bought the goat, the leather was real rough and dry. I've got the classic black and for the past month or 2 have been trying to restore it. Ive been using mothers and it doesn't seem to be having any real effect, besides leaving a white residue. Any suggestions? I'm thinking about tinting my windows to help save it for the future (legal limits in WI?). I just want to have my leather back!!!  Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I use Maguire's Leather Conditioner to very good effect and no residue. Although I don't think a product is made that will do much to cure cracks, regular application should slow deterioration. Nothing is better for leather than minimizing sun exposure.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My GTO is garage kept with minimal sun. I applied Maguires Gold Class religiously from the first day I purchased it. I concentrated on the seams knowing there were issues. I got nailed with the splitting of the seams. It's a cheap grade of leather. Constant care will not prevent it. Either you'll get it or you won't.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I almost never conditioned mine and it was a DD with 80k miles. Parked outside. My leather was mint. The wifes was conditioned every month, stored in a garage, and ripped in the back seats. Even her GM replacements tore within a year.

If I was paying, I'd go aftermarket.

Figure that.

Don't get the Maguire's Leather Conditioner in the spray bottle. It sucks compared to the 'paste' they offer.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Go to Autogeek and look up Leatherique. Expensive but it works.


----------



## nubee12 (May 18, 2012)

I to have had very dry leather. I used Leatherique restorer and cleaned with leatherique prestine clean. I have done 2 applications it has greatly improved.Apply on a hot day let it set for a good day or 2 then clean with pristine.My car had come from California.Most likely sat outside i removed the rear seat covers and resewed them. Had the previous owner not tried to sew them with a large needle i could have repaired them so you couldn't tell. Hope this helps:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The leather used is a cheap grade. A reputable leather upholsterer will corroborate this. Where the stitching is in particular the rear seat top, the leather over time shrinks, as it shrinks the leather being cheap tears away from the stitching and or the stitching itself tears compromising the seam.

If you look at that spot on the top of the rear seat you will notice from factory is stretched at this spot. Its already strained. Over time this seam separates. Not all have this issue but most do.

No amount of leather applications on the seat making them look good and keeping them oiled will help this spot. The leather is that brittle restitching is not a reliable option. Stitching can tear the already brittle leather. Heat, and cold shrink and expand the leather further weakening this seam in this spot. The seams on the front seats etc are much tighter and not stretched and are not as susceptible to the already stressed seam on the rear top seat. 

My seats were recovered with a higher grade of leather and the seam is not stressed at this spot like it was from factory.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

As I recall from one of the many discussions on this subject, varying qualities of leather were used during the production run. That would explain the phenomenon that jpalamar mentions in post #4.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It si also difficult to "nourish" this type of leather. It is dyed and surface sealed, therefore the conditioners can't really do thier job. Eric


----------



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

When I got my Goat I thought the leather was some of the richest I had seen in a GM. It definitely aged the worst though...


----------



## Texas Goat (Apr 11, 2012)

Same song... Had dealer replace back covers under warranty. 2nd set going to pieces at the seams. Front drivers seat thread breaking at seams, BUMMER! I contacted GM Pontiac NO LUCK! Red leather, crap! Try Duck Tape...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Does cheap leather come from slutty cows?  Anyways Eagle 1 makes a nice clear cleaner/conditioner and I also like Lexol leather conditioner and that might be the best bet for yours. I don't like the cream white conditioners. Our seats are ventilated and a lot of the cleaners like Meguires leave "white heads" in all the little holes.


----------



## Texas Goat (Apr 11, 2012)

We all should file a class action law suite on GM for not standing behind their products...
My once beautiful crimson red leather seats in my '05 GTO look like went 10 rounds with Rocky Balboa...
Seams breaking...
What to do???


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

It's been my experience during the last fifty years of owning leather seat covers that prolonged exposure to sunlight will eventually ruin even fine leather. I've kept my GTO garaged (even on the rare occasions I drive it to work) and the leather is fine condition. (Another plus is that it doesn't see much wear and tear from daily use.) I used to own a Porsche which wasn't garaged and after seven years of daily use, the leather looked fairly worn. I also had an XKE (red leather) that didn't hold up too well. I know this doesn't solve any problems but it addresses what appears to be a concern.


----------

